# Carb addiction?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you think this is for real? I have noticed over the last number of years that I love my carbs..especially bread and potatoes. I was thinking about this last night as I analyzed my food from yesterday...at lunch I had no protein in my lunch then I had no snack in the afternoon so was starving before supper. 

I was planning on making a stir fry but while making it I was munching down on chips and dip as well as a couple of slices of bread and butter. Then I had my stir fry (I noticed that when I ate my stirfry that I concentrate more on the veggies and rice and do not eat that much of the chicken) and about two hours later I had a couple of slices of bread again with peanut butter slathered on them, becuase I did not feel satisfied from supper.

This is ridiculous..carbs are my whole focus. People say protein fills them up I feel like carbs is what I need to be filled up.

However I think my lack of protein is what i need to get more of but becuase I don't I turn to heavy carbs..it is kind of a vicious cycle.

I did take a quiz online about carb addiction and answered yes to most of the questions...

I have been trying to lose 30 lbs and cannot seem to sustain motivation to do it...I keep telling myself that I am weak and lazy and unmotivated. I like chips/fastfood/bread/potatoes, etc. etc. I feel tired and lazy during the day especially after lunch...I do exercise about 3 times per week I go for hour long walks/hikes with the dog. 


ANy words of wisdom..anybody else experience this? I am thinking of ordering the carb addict book to read.

HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> .
> 
> This is ridiculous..carbs are my whole focus. People say protein fills them up I feel like carbs is what I need to be filled up.
> 
> However I think my lack of protein is what i need to get more of but becuase I don't I turn to heavy carbs..it is kind of a vicious cycle.


It depends on your lifestyle and the type of carbs you use.

If your lifestyle is sedentary , and you don't do any vigorous physical exercise [ cardio ] then you have a problem. 

Are you overweight?

If the type of carbs you're craving are simple carbs as opposed to complex carbs ,then you have an even bigger problem.

Simple Carbs = Candy , Sodas , Sugars , and lots of processed foods.

Complex Carbs = Brown Rice, Oats , Yams , Vegetables etc.

There is also a theory that yeast bacteria in the body consume high amounts of simple sugars , hence the carb cravings.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

carbs (especially simple ones like sugar and flour) raise the blood sugar levels, get your insulin flowing, burn off what it can and will store the rest of the calories as fat

it's a quick consumption so it isn't what you'd call "filling"

so after the crash of blood sugar your body wants more energy and you crave more carbs

I wouldn't call it an addiction in the traditional sense but it can make you cranky if you cut them out

now complex carbs aren't terrible

imagine an apple- approximately 100 calories 
imagine a chips ahoy cookie also 100 calories
same amount of carbs in both approximately

but the apple has tons more fiber and complex carbs

you could imagine eating 10 of those cookies if you didn't limit yourself, but could you down 10 apples?! Maybe 2 at best before you felt full


protein and fats take longer to burn
it's true fats have more calories per gram (9 vs 4 for carbs and proteins) but fats are needed for good health and eating unsaturated fats is a good thing. Fat doesn't make you fat as most people think

a diet that has 50-60% protein, 20-30% fat and 20% carbs is a better way to go
it's not easy and it isn't a miracle cure to lose weight but it will make it easier to consume less calories as you will feel fuller and more energetic with longer burning calories and less blood sugar crashes


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am about 30 lbs overweight..do exercise moderately. Right now about 3 times per week which is usually hiking/walking.

I do like simple carbohydrates...if there is white bread/buns or say a nice loaf of rye bread around that is like kryptonite for me. It is hard to resist. I love potato chips/donuts/candy, etc.
I can resist cookies, cakes, etc. alot more easily.

I think I have been consumed in the last 10 years by "low fat" way of eating...so in my mind bread, etc. has a less fat than say a piece of meat so eating more of the bread and less of the meat is a "good" thing in my mind. So while I am eating my stir fry and trying to get full on the rice and veggies instead and eating less of the chicken I think I am doing good only to an hour later be hungry again.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Cookies taste better.....


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Cookies taste better.....


yes they do

and I think the key is not cutting out treats from your diet as eventually you fail one day and then the diet goes to pot and you're back to bad habits but rather it's best if you limit treats to being well....treats


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I am 46 and am worried that if I do not get a handle on losing weight I am going to keep gaining and gaining..plus I could see myself getting type 2 diabetes as well down the road.

I just get frustrated with myself for not getting a handle on my eating and I feel sluggish and gross pretty much ALL the time


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> I am about 30 lbs overweight..do exercise moderately. Right now about 3 times per week which is usually hiking/walking.
> 
> I do like simple carbohydrates...if there is white bread/buns or say a nice loaf of rye bread around that is like kryptonite for me. It is hard to resist. I love potato chips/donuts/candy, etc.
> I can resist cookies, cakes, etc. alot more easily.
> ...


Ok.

But it's not quite that simple.

You should strive for a balanced meal and once the meal is balanced your body will respond accordingly, ie you feel filled.

A balanced meal consists of the correct ratios of proteins, fats , cards , vitamins and minerals.

The protein to carb ratio should be either equal or higher , if you're trying to loose weight.

Not all fats are bad either.

But since you're exercising regularly [ running ] , then your body needs energy , so maybe that's why you crave the carbs.

Sometimes consuming water _instead_ of a snack helps.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> yes they do
> 
> and I think the key is not cutting out treats from your diet as eventually you fail one day and then the diet goes to pot and you're back to bad habits but rather it's best if you limit treats to being well....treats


Absolutely...I eat potato chips just about every day. Most people I know might indulge in potato chips at a gathering type function as a treat occassionally but not me...just about every day. It is truly gross. 

DOn't get me wrong I do love fruits and vegetables too and eat alot of those as well...but the junk is always there. 

When I let myself get hungry like shaky hungry fruit and veggies is the last thing on my mind..it is the high carb snacks..chips/donuts/fast food, that I am running to the store for.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> *When I let myself get hungry like shaky hungry fruit and veggies is the last thing on my mind..it is the high carb snacks..chips/donuts/fast food, that I am running to the store for.*


Therein^^^ lies your problem.

Replace the potato chips , doughnuts , fast food with nuts or a high protein meal replacement shake.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I had read somewhere too that the "diabetic" diet is actually a healthy one even for non diabetics. 

I think too with "low fat" foods that often the fat is replaced with sugar.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Therein^^^ lies your problem.
> 
> Replace the potato chips , doughnuts , fast food with nuts or a high protein meal replacement shake.


Any recommendations on high protein meal replacement products


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Are you washing those chips down with soda sometimes, often? Double whammy.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

highwood said:


> Absolutely...I eat potato chips just about every day. Most people I know might indulge in potato chips at a gathering type function as a treat occassionally but not me...just about every day. It is truly gross.
> 
> DOn't get me wrong I do love fruits and vegetables too and eat alot of those as well...but the junk is always there.
> 
> When I let myself get hungry like shaky hungry fruit and veggies is the last thing on my mind..it is the high carb snacks..chips/donuts/fast food, that I am running to the store for.


I now eat "junk food" once a week and that's it
after the first 2 weeks it was easy
because I limit it to once a week I now bake or make something special so I have something to look forward to


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

4x4 said:


> Are you washing those chips down with soda sometimes, often? Double whammy.


Yep sometimes!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

4x4 said:


> Are you washing those chips down with soda sometimes, often? Double whammy.


good point

you should drink water, water, water and more water

maybe 2 cups max of coffee with low sugar or sugar substitute or tea is fine


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> Any recommendations on high protein products


Google " Lean Protein Shakes "

Here are a few, some are more expensive , but they all do the same thing, so it doesn't make sense purchasing the expensive ones. Just look for the lean ones with 
> 15 g protein and approx < 10 g carbs.

Here are a few examples;

Myoplex lean protein shake <---[ my favorite for taste ]
Kellog's lean protein shake <---[ relatively cheap ]
Muscle Pharm lean protein shake
Lean Body protein shake


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Carbs fill my mouth, not my stomach.

I feel so much better when I eat just a hunk of meat and veggies almost every day. However, you'll pry the potatoes from my cold dead hands.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

4x4 said:


> Carbs fill my mouth, not my stomach.
> 
> I fill so much better when I eat just a hunk of meat and veggies almost every day. However, you'll pry the potatoes from my cold dead hands.


Yeah...I like my potatoes too. I think giving up bread especially white/rye/low fiber types of bread would be easier than potatoes for me.

I think what I have to do is start replacing the bread I eat with very high fiber grainy bread...I know I will not like it as much as my usual bread but that is a good thing becuase then the temptation to eat it will not be as great.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

As much as I love potatoes and grease, I eat them baked more than fried. I lost 10 lbs in a month years ago when I ate baked potato for lunch every day. I'm not claiming it's the reason I lost weight, there is a lot more into the equation, but I know I can eat potato and lose weight.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Google " Lean Protein Shakes "
> 
> Here are a few, some are more expensive , but they all do the same thing, so it doesn't make sense purchasing the expensive ones. Just look for the lean ones with
> > 15 g protein and approx < 10 g carbs.
> ...


Awesome...I like those ideas. I noticed in the summer when we were on family vacation that my nephew would eat in the morning a bowl of healthy cereal and then some yogurt with granola and/or berries. Very different from my way of eating breakfast..my preference would be toast with peanut butter and or jam or eggs and toast and hashbrowns....and guess what he is not overweight..:scratchhead: Funny how that works


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

highwood said:


> I am 46 and am worried that if I do not get a handle on losing weight I am going to keep gaining and gaining..plus I could see myself getting type 2 diabetes as well down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here (+2 years).



Consider using myfitnesspal.com for a week to track all your intake.



It will give you percent carbs, fat, protein, etc.



Very simple to use if you have a smartphone to scan barcodes, and if you eat a lot of packaged foods.



Was eye-opening for me.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's how I've always gotten my diet back under control. 

Cut out the simple sugars; soda, ice cream, etc. 
Cut out calories in drinks wherever you can. Drinking calories is the least satisfying and easiest to remove from diet.
Cut out overly salty things, they make you want sweet drinks to wash them down. Also not good for you blood pressure.
Eat more meat and nuts. Leave the fat on, it's delicious and filling.
Eat more veggies. well duh

If you feel like you need a snack, drink a glass of water first and check to see if you are still hungry 20 mins later. Sometimes you are just thirsty, not hungry.

Exercise more.

Don't obsess or over think it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

highwood said:


> Yeah...I like my potatoes too. I think giving up bread especially white/rye/low fiber types of bread would be easier than potatoes for me.
> 
> I think what I have to do is start replacing the bread I eat with very high fiber grainy bread...I know I will not like it as much as my usual bread but that is a good thing becuase then the temptation to eat it will not be as great.


again I feel you dont have to cut out your carbs just limit them
atkins and south beach diets usually fail because of the deprivation and ultimate failure when you crack

my diet that I lost a lot of weight on

Breakfast- a few spoons of natural peanut butter or some similar, coffee with 32 calories of sugar
Lunch- whatever I want (though I avoid fast food) but under 500 calories, often leftovers or cheese and crackers or hummus and pita
Dinner- usually something I make from my cookbooks and I eat as much as I want usually 800-1500 calories 
usually I dont have a snack, but if I do it's fresh (not microwave) popcorn, fruit or nuts

once a week I make a great fancy dessert or eat half a pint of ben and jerry's (or some chips) to satisfy my sweet tooth

if you look in the food thread and see the pics Ive posted in the past year you'd be amazed I lost weight on it


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

my weakness is beer btw, I always try to keep it low but usually have a bit to much on the weekends


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

What is the good sugar replacement that is recommended is it Stevia??


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

Personally, I'm not big on sugar substitutes. They leave you hooked on the desire to eat something sweet. Enjoy sugar when it's time for sweet snacks and stay away the rest of the time.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

A good source of information is to Google "Mark Sisson" he has blogged many good articles about carb addiction. It is absolutely a reality. I dealt with it for many years but have since drastically cut my carb intake. You do NOT need the highly refined carbs found in processed foods. Complex carbs from fruits and vegetables are unavoidable. Simple highly refined carbs found in cookies, soda and candy should be avoided. 
It is a vicious cycle. You can avoid carbs but as soon as you break the ice, you will crave more. The more you feed your cravings the more you crave. The result if hundreds of added calories every day.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

highwood said:


> What is the good sugar replacement that is recommended is it Stevia??


I personally don't like the taste of stevia

but 2 tsps of sugar is only 32 calories, that's plenty for my coffee and about 1/4 of the sugar and calories of a can of soda


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

You'll lose a lot of weight if you limit your carb intake to under 100 grams per day. Set 150 as your limit.

Start educating yourself as to how many grams of carbs are in foods and start reading the labels. Subtract the fiber from the carb to get the true number.

In general, white stuff is bad. Bread, pasta, rice, potatoes. Full of carbs and they're also highly addictive. The good news is that once you severely limit your carb intake, you don't crave them as much.

Another item that's thought of as healthy but is loaded with carbs is orange juice. I used to typically eat a breakfast consisting of cereal, two pieces of toast with jelly, along with a glass or two of orange juice. Right there, that's well over 100 grams of carbs, and I'm just starting my day! 

A breakfast of bacon and eggs and something like Diet Ocean Spray fruit drink is about 4 or 5 grams of carbs. Much better.

I lost 50 lbs eating lower carb.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I personally don't like the taste of stevia
> 
> but 2 tsps of sugar is only 32 calories, that's plenty for my coffee and about 1/4 of the sugar and calories of a can of soda


I've found that the taste of stevia varies depending on brand.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Ynot said:


> A good source of information is to Google "Mark Sisson" he has blogged many good articles about carb addiction. It is absolutely a reality. I dealt with it for many years but have since drastically cut my carb intake. You do NOT need the highly refined carbs found in processed foods. Complex carbs from fruits and vegetables are unavoidable. Simple highly refined carbs found in cookies, soda and candy should be avoided.
> It is a vicious cycle. You can avoid carbs but as soon as you break the ice, you will crave more. The more you feed your cravings the more you crave. The result if hundreds of added calories every day.


:iagree: Mark Sisson and his books and blog, "Mark's Daily Apple" is a great source to learn what to eat. Primal Blueprint is the name of his plan. Similar to the Paleo Diet, but allows dairy. He calls it the "kinder, gentler Paleo Diet."


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Stevia doesn't do it for me. For whatever reason, it does not provide me with a sweet taste, but rather with a sweet _after_taste. Since I mostly use sugar substitutes in my coffee, that wasn't a good experience. I would get a mouthful of unsweetened coffee, followed by a sweet coffee aftertaste. It was weird. I switched back to Splenda. Yes, yes, Splenda = Satan. But 3 packets of it a day in a Tervis tumbler of coffee at 7:00 a.m. doesn't really seem to be causing me any problems. YMMV.

I second the above recommendation for myfitnesspal. It's a great and easy way to learn to track your actual calories and your ratios of carbs, protein and fats. 

By the way, you shouldn't be letting yourself get to the point that you're weak and shaky from hunger. If you're doing that, no wonder you're craving carbs! Try to space your meals out, and eat filling enough foods, that you don't get to that point. 

And if you have problems with potato chips, don't keep them in the house. At least for a while until you have developed more self-control. My one serving of chips always turns into eating the better part of the whole bag. So, I don't buy chips. Ever. They just don't come into my house anymore. Sure, I'll have some at a party or whatever. But I never have them at home. 

Nor do I keep much in the way of junk food around. If I want a sweet at night, I have to make brownies - from scratch. I'm lazy, so that doesn't happen often.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So basically it sounds like fat is not my enemy more so simple carbs....I would avoid something like a high fiber bran muffin because to me the fat content was too high in it. Fat was my enemy I would think.

I so appreciate everyone's words of wisdom..it is making a ton of sense to me.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

highwood said:


> So basically it sounds like fat is not my enemy more so simple carbs....I would avoid something like a high fiber bran muffin because to me the fat content was too high in it. Fat was my enemy I would think.
> 
> I so appreciate everyone's words of wisdom..it is making a ton of sense to me.


Most think fat is the enemy, but now the thinking is it's all about the carbs. Mark Sisson was mentioned, also check out the book "Wheat Belly." I forgot the author's name. Another guy to look into is Gary Taubes. He has at least a couple of books out there. There's a lot of information both online and in print.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I second Mark's Daily Apple for a great source of info and inspiration. 

Best thing I ever did was cut out processed foods. Long before i went paleo, I noticed how much better I felt when I just stopped eating just about anything that came in a box or plastic bag. Bread, crackers, pasta, breakfast, cereal, etc. Basically if had more than three or four ingredients on the label, I didn't eat it. Doing this will hugely decrease you carb intake--and pretty much eliminate your "junk" carb (sugar and refined grains) intake.

Whole grains (NOT whole grain "products"--rather oats, brown rice, quinoa, barley, etc), legumes, veggies, fruit, nuts and high quality meats and maybe some full fat dairy--try limiting yourself to these items. If you need a sweetner, use honey or pure maple syrup. Dark chocolate or dried fruit (raisins, dates, figs, etc) for a sweet tooth fix if you need it. My "candy" is crystalized ginger. 

Understand healthy fats and use them--olive oil for salad dressing and cooking, coconut oil for cooking, mashed avocado instead of mayo, nix the vegetable oils and shortening, don't be afraid of grass fed beef and fatty fish and nuts. 

Get rid of the soda--that stuff is poison. Try seltzer water with a splash of cranberry juice to wean yourself to water if you need to. 

You might feel worse at first as your body adjusts. It takes a week or so for the hard carb cravings to subside. Carb cravings can intensify in winter, so be prepared--particularly if you have any other sort of SAD symptoms. Make sure you get sufficient, regular sleep and exercise and control your stress. Lack of sleep and stress both can intensify cravings for carbs. 

There is a lot of info about the benefits of low carb as opposed to low fat out there right now, so its a good time to be educating yourself as you try some different things and see what works best for you as a sustainable lifestyle.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

GettingIt said:


> I second Mark's Daily Apple for a great source of info and inspiration.
> 
> Best thing I ever did was cut out processed foods. Long before i went paleo, I noticed how much better I felt when I just stopped eating just about anything that came in a box or plastic bag. Bread, crackers, pasta, breakfast, cereal, etc. Basically if had more than three or four ingredients on the label, I didn't eat it. Doing this will hugely decrease you carb intake--and pretty much eliminate your "junk" carb (sugar and refined grains) intake.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Another vote for Paleo/Primal. I've been doing a very low-carb (< 20grams per day) for about 3 months now. I'm down three pant sizes. I do let myself have a high carb day every couple of weeks, which sets me back for a few days while I re-lose the water weight (expect at least 3 or 4 pounds of water retention), but it keeps me sane and lets me enjoy the occasional family get together or night out to a restaurant without being a downer.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

GettingIt said:


> I second Mark's Daily Apple for a great source of info and inspiration.
> 
> *Best thing I ever did was cut out processed foods. Long before i went paleo, I noticed how much better I felt when I just stopped eating just about anything that came in a box or plastic bag. Bread, crackers, pasta, breakfast, cereal, etc. Basically if had more than three or four ingredients on the label, I didn't eat it. Doing this will hugely decrease you carb intake--and pretty much eliminate your "junk" carb (sugar and refined grains) intake.
> *
> ...


Buying unprocessed food saves you so much money too!

My standard day:
bfast - Oatmeal, or some sort of eggs.
mid afternoon - meat and veggies, big meal of day
night - nothing or snack based on hunger level; popcorn, pbj sammich, cheese and crackers, fruits and nuts, booze

Works for me.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree with Rowan about not buying problem foods in the first place. I don't buy chips or cookies to have in my house because I know that I might scarf them down in a moment of weakness. That's not to say that I don't eat them at all. If I encounter them at a party, I'll have a few, happy in the knowledge that they won't be coming home with me. 

If I have a particular craving for a cookie I can go to the bakery and get one really decadent cookie, free of additives, that tastes so much better than any cookie that you could buy in the supermarket. It's so good that it usually satisfies me for quite a while. 

When I cut out chips I had to find a substitute and I ended up with nuts: Almonds, pistachios, and cashews. They're much healthier and they don't produce that gorging effect that chips do. Somehow those salty oily chips actually command you to eat them even after you're starting to feel vaguely queasy. Evil they are!

I think it's important not to change to a diet that leaves you feeling deprived because those are too hard to stick to. Pick one that's healthy, and allow yourself to indulge occasionally, and when you indulge, go for quality not quantity. Eating that way actually increases your enjoyment when you do indulge.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, too many carbs will make you FAT. Too many calories will make you FAT.

You need to be able to control your intake of both. 

As noted above, sign up for myfitnesspal.com and log ALL of the food that goes into your mouth for 2 weeks. It will give you a real idea of how good/bad your nutrition intake is. At that point, you can make the changes to reach the goals you have.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

If you do log your food, though, you have to be honest with yourself about how much you're eating. A serving of peanut butter is not however much you just put on that sandwich. A serving is two level tablespoons, as measured with an actual measuring spoon. Most people use easily twice that on the average pbj sandwich. So, measure (or better, weigh with a kitchen scale) your food so you can get a handle on how much you're actually consuming.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

There's a book called "Potatoes Not Prozac" that I highly recommend that weans you off refined carbs. Looking at what you eat I would say you need way more protein as a start. This book recommends that you have protein at every meal / snack. When I started doing that, it really changed the way I experienced hunger. I stayed satisfied for longer. I'm at a point now where I eat very little sugar and just stick to protein and veggies and fruits at each meal / snack. I eat way less in terms of volume of food than I used to and still stay satisfied because I've essentially cut out refined carbs.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

looking up potato with prozac recipes


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Another vote for Paleo/Primal. I've been doing a very low-carb (< 20grams per day) for about 3 months now. I'm down three pant sizes. I do let myself have a high carb day every couple of weeks, which sets me back for a few days while I re-lose the water weight (expect at least 3 or 4 pounds of water retention), but it keeps me sane and lets me enjoy the occasional family get together or night out to a restaurant without being a downer.


What's your workouts like? I can't imagine the 3 pants sizes is due to only the low carb.

Nice that you notice the high carb days cause you to hold more water.

you CAN eat carbs when you get closer to your ideal weight and you should. Carbs are more efficient and powerful forms of energy.

The problem with us is many work in office jobs, and we sit on our a$$es all day, so we don't need to eat like someone who needs a lot of fuel requirement.

You might not need a lot of fuel at all, even compared to the caloric charts and tables, it all depends on you and your body.

What you learned with super low carb is that you can survive without carbs, but the other thing is that you learned you don't need as much carbs as you thought you needed.

I think a more sustainable plan will have you in the 50-150 carbs a day range. But under 20 does work, and does guarantee you are in ketosis, and ketosis guarantees you are using fats as a primary source of fuel.

It's a great tool if you have a lot of stored fat to get rid of. And I'm glad I read this post.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

treyvion said:


> What's your workouts like? I can't imagine the 3 pants sizes is due to only the low carb.
> 
> Nice that you notice the high carb days cause you to hold more water.
> 
> ...


I'm one of those office workers sitting on my a$$ all day. I lift weights 2 or 3 times a week, that's it. I really attribute the weight loss to the diet much moreso than exercise.

Ketosis like a boss.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I'm one of those office workers sitting on my a$$ all day. I lift weights 2 or 3 times a week, that's it. I really attribute the weight loss to the diet much moreso than exercise.
> 
> Ketosis like a boss.


You squashed your problem with a really big and perfectly effective hammer.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Also worth saying that while you don't have to do paleo for a low carb diet, I think it's well worth it. Processed Atkins-type stuff is nasty, and you'll be much healthier in the long run by just going with whole foods.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes, it is addiction, carbs are your drug of choice. 

highwood, it is doable. I am also carb lover, your age (44 yo). I did loose 40 lbs last year and I am keeping it without major problem by staying on 5-2 diet. Two days a week (any days, rather not during weekend) you try to eat only 500 calories. The other five days you are free to eat what you want and how much you want. The thing is your thinking about food changes - you learn not to be afraid of being hungry, and wait for this sign before you eat. i do not snack every two hours, this was only making me more hunry. I eat when I am hungry, that's it. And even if you fail one day, you can always try tomorrow. There are no forbidden foods, you need strong will only one day at a time. And even if you overeat over the weekend, or holidays, what usually creates a path downhill to more overeating, you follow this up with 500 calories day, and it works like a reset button on your cravings. You are back to be on track. That's the whole beaut of this diet, which for me is now lifestyle; it takes into account our weaknesses, and forgives for them.

it all started with research into fasting, fasting and cancer, Alzheirm etc. Very promising. There is more and more studies showing intermittent fasting is the way to go. And it is not some voodoo science, you can find programs on NPR and BBC about it.

Here is the link to great BBC program that started the whole thing. GReat movie!

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvdbtt_eat-fast-live-longer-hd_shortfilms

Edit: My labs are perfect now, my PCP is jealous


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep I have the fear of getting hungry thing as well...I try to stop eating two hours prior to bedtime but guess what I did last night..around two hours before I normally go to bed that is when I had a couple of slices of bread with peanut butter so this way it will not make the two hours of not eating before bed so uncomfortable. It is almost like I live in fear of ever feeling hungry.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

highwood said:


> Yep I have the fear of getting hungry thing as well...I try to stop eating two hours prior to bedtime but guess what I did last night..around two hours before I normally go to bed that is when I had a couple of slices of bread with peanut butter so this way it will not make the two hours of not eating before bed so uncomfortable. It is almost like I live in fear of ever feeling hungry.


I've been there my whole life. But not anymore, and for the first time in my life I believe I can stay on track, because I had discovered my "reset" button. I still have cravings once in a while, and I enjoy food in general, but there is way less carbs in my diet. Chips are treat, not a staple. Today is my dieting day, so far cup of coffee and my own veggie and fruit smoothie. Now I start feeling hungry, but it is close to dinner time. BEfore when I was hungry, I was getting dizzy, had headache, all of that crap. Now, it is simply my stomach telling me it's time

My co-worker does it, and I know more people who tried this, especially after my success. There is book, there are forums. Start with that movie. You need to indoctrinate yourself a little another good motivation movie would be "Fat, sick and almost dying" or something like this. 

Enjoy!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

highwood said:


> Yep I have the fear of getting hungry thing as well...I try to stop eating two hours prior to bedtime but guess what I did last night..around two hours before I normally go to bed that is when I had a couple of slices of bread with peanut butter so this way it will not make the two hours of not eating before bed so uncomfortable. It is almost like I live in fear of ever feeling hungry.


Nothing wrong with being "hungry", in our culture "hungry" means alot of times that you are thirsty. Thirsty for actual water.

People can easily go several days without food as long as they have water.

As a matter of face it's one way they get excessive fat off of the obese i the hospital through supervised fasting.

I like the intermittent fast of two low days ( 500 cals ) per week and the rest of the days are more or less normal.

Humans in nature would go time between "kills", so naturally may have gone several days without eating food.

In some religions they fast and sometimes it's fasting for a long time.

Fasting does purify your system, because it gets time in which it doesn't have to process and past wastes.

Good luck to all of you on your physical regiment of keeping your life intact.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I agree. Once you get over your aversion to the feeling of hunger, a fasting day is cake, if you'll pardon the expression. In my opinion, going to bed a little on the hungry side feels better than going to bed feeling like you have a lump of concrete in your gut.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Did you know that those two slices of bread and peanut butter were about 400 calories? Practically the number of calories in a MEAL, not a snack...

Personally I can't do fasting because I will get that sick blood sugar crash. BUT the best way to never feel that is to eat foods that slowly and steadily release energy to your body. 

I have lost 47 pounds with diet and exercise and I'm 46 years old - still have some to go. Bbdad was very helpful! I'm not going to give up things I enjoy within reason but I am accountable for my choices. I think it comes down to a few simple points:

- Weight loss is calories in; calories out. Period. Do it in a way that works for you. Learn portions and track intake religiously until you get the hang of it.
- Losing FAT vs. muscle is desirable so protein IS your friend. 
- Don't buy foods that tempt you. 
- Stick to whole grains. They digest slower so you don't get the sugar rush OR crash.
- I NEVER drink my calories unless it's wine/alcohol or occasionally skim milk. No sodas (I don't like fizz anyway) and no juice. Fruit is a food, not a drink. A juice serving is 4oz, not a 16oz glass. I just can't waste my calories by drinking them - they need to be filling, especially while losing weight.
- Measure out your portions at first go ahead and plan out some snacks. Get some almonds and measure a quarter cup out and put in a bag and nibble them mid morning or afternoon. Or get cheese sticks and have cheese and an apple in the afternoon. Remember if you have carbs, combine them with a fat and protein - you avoid the crash - the carb gives an instant boost which is then maintained by the protein and lastly the fat as it works it's way into your blood stream via digestion. Also if you don't crash, you can make better choices vs. a desperately hungry one.

I have coffee and use whole milk in it - it's only .25 cup per day and I use one equal. Sugar substitutes are OK in my opinion but within reason because you are trying to train your tastebuds to not crave sweets. And I have a protein bar for breakfast. I tried oatmeal (low sugar and add chopped walnuts) but I was still hungry after a couple hours. I like the pure protein triple chocolate - 180 calories and 21 grams of protein. I'm feeling a little hungry and its sitting here so I'll eat it in a bit - since it's really dense, it takes a while to eat. And I won't be hungry until 1pm. Used to I'd be chomping fro lunch by 11:30 but now suddenly it's 12:30 before I even think about lunch.

Lunch is lots of raw veggies dipped in low fat ranch, a lean protein (this week I cooked 5 chicken breasts for the week in a covered baking dish and sprinkled them with a low-salt seasoning mix) and triscuits. I only eat whole grains except the occasional treat. And I count out one serving then close the box and put it away. I like wheat thins, too, but now they taste sweet to me and are too easy to overindulge even after counting out a serving. Since they are tempting I just don't buy them any more.

Dinner is a normal dinner but I load up on veggies and lean protein. Learn your starches/grains. Corn is not a vegetable. A potato is fine but make sure it's a smallish one (3" long) and use plain greek yogurt instead of sour cream - tastes nearly the same and much healthier - sometimes I do a sweet potato but I'm not crazy about them. I still eat pasta but use whole grain - I know it's still processed but it's a compromise. I use brown rice - I like wild rice but kiddo doesn't so another compromise. I still have wine or a mixed drink but I've figured out ways to make them much lower in calories.

With a little research you can make changes that are sustainable. Know yourself and what you are willing to do and what you aren't. I know I'm not going to turn into a vegan or go paleo. But I CAN choose whole grains over white stuff and I CAN increase protein. I'm not giving up cheese but I CAN ration it or buy it already portioned out. Peanut butter is high in protein but it's also high in sugar and fat. I still have some from time to time but it's straight from a spoon, not on bread. I can add things like this back in a bit more often after I loose the weight I want.

I also bought a Body Media Link armband. I wear it 24/7. It's more accurate than fit bit and other devices for calories burned. It was disappointing to learn 30 minutes of sweating only burned 300 calories which is 3 tablespoons of that peanut butter you love.

I track all food via My Fitness Pal and it's linked to my Body Media account so it imports calories consumed over and MFP transports the calories burned over. I can quickly sync my smartphone with my armband, tap "upload" which transfers the data to the web interface and updates the dashboard on my phone. I can see at a glance: calories burned, calories consumed, the deficit or overage, the number of steps I've taken, the amount and quality of exercise (moderate or vigorous) and the number of hours I slept.

Most fitness products use an accelerometer only to determine how many calories burned based on steps and how vigorous the exercise is based on movement and then uses averages. I prefer the BM because it also measures body temperature vs. ambient and sweat levels ("galvanic skin response") to determine with a 95% accuracy the # of calories you burn - not what the average human burns (so many variables! age, weight, gender - averages aren't close enough to me!)

I lost 3 pounds the month before I started using it (was just using MFP) and then 8 pounds the next month I started using it. I had known what was going IN from MFP, but I didn't know what was being burned up by MY body (not the average human) and it just kept me on track. 

And I'm not an employee or a spokesperson - I just really love it! I had been doing cardio 5x a week and added in strength and wondered how many calories 30 minutes of weights burned so I could put it into MFP when I discovered the BM. Turns out I normally burn 1 calorie/minute at rest; 4 when walking or lifting weights; 10ish when running. So in 30 minutes of lifting I burn 120, only 90 calories above my basic metabolic rate. Actually less than that because resting between reps I don't burn that much. I am so much more in tune with my body now.

Sorry this is long - I'm excited about the changes I've made.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Absolutely I agree with everything that everybody is saying...I picked up some All Bran cereal yesterday with the intention of if for whatever reason supper does not satisfy me simply have a bowl of All Bran w/skim milk in the evening, a better choice than a pb&J sandwich. The point is for me is to now pay attention to what kind of carbs I am taking in, I think it will make a huge difference. It will be strange focusing more on carbs instead of fat grams.

I bought a bag of unsalted natural walnuts yesterday to munch on before supper instead of my usual bag of chips.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Measure the walnuts. Read what a serving is -usually 28g or 1/4 cup - and put into a small bowl and put away the rest. It's so easy to eat more than a serving. They are a very dense food.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I was having a really tough time getting motivated to lose weight the last couple months. It was starting to really affect my life negatively and I just couldn't even put my brain in the mindset where I could get past all the unhealthy food I was eating. In my brain I was in this pattern, "I'll ALWAYS want to eat McDonalds. I'll NEVER be able to stop eating Oreos. I'll ALWAYS crave cereal in the morning." etc etc.

I got hit with some really bad autoimmune disorders and decided I'd had enough. I juice fasted for a week (very low fruits, almost purely vegetables with low carbs). It was 3 days of hell, and then after that, it was like I was living a different life. It completely shifted my whole paradigm on my long term ability to eat healthier. My cravings now are so manageable, I do not feel like an uncontrollable maniac every time I pass a fast food joint or see a cookie at work.

I know most of my eating habits are emotional. After this experience I also think there is a high amount of physiological addiction to it as well. Getting off food cold turkey for a few days can be a good way to reframe both of these issues.

I've been eating healthy for over a month now and this is the first time that I ever felt like it was a long-term change. I have always in the past hit it really hard but had this feeling in the back of my mind that as soon as I tasted my first cheeseburger I was going to be off the wagon. I've had a few "cheat" meals and days and it's like no big deal to me, I just start right back up eating healthy after that.

If you're feeling overwhelmed you may want to just give fasting a try. Either a juice fast or a total food fast. Sometimes shrugging off all food is easier than trying to eat healthy, get the monkey off your back. It will be a tough few days but after that you just might have a totally new perspective on your health.


----------



## nikoled (Mar 12, 2014)

I love carbs, but I have learned how to manage them. Once in a while I binge, but feel so much better if I mostly avoid carbs and sugar. So, I do my best. I do find that I lose weight when I completely cut the carbs and sugars so I do that once in while to drop a few pounds. But sometimes you just need a cookie or potatos, or bread!!


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I ended up purchasing the New Atkins book not to necessarily follow it hard core but just for information on insulin, etc. Some points of what I read so far really hit home...he talked about how low fat diets you tend to eat alot more sugar and carbs..so true. I think the low fat items that people purchase are not the best for you.

As well about how certain foods high in carbs will make you keep craving them more and more.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I find South Beach diet much better - Atkins promotes too much bacon for me

Try smoothies to keep you from snacking. You can use your home blender, throw in little carrots, apples, peaches, kale, celery, beets, avocado, etc. there are many recepecies for it - just make sure that you do not put to many high calories things in it. You can overeat on good stuff too!


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

highwood said:


> Yep I have the fear of getting hungry thing as well...I try to stop eating two hours prior to bedtime but guess what I did last night..around two hours before I normally go to bed that is when I had a couple of slices of bread with peanut butter so this way it will not make the two hours of not eating before bed so uncomfortable. It is almost like I live in fear of ever feeling hungry.


I figured out a while ago that no eating plan would work for me that included getting too hungry. Hungry, yes, 'cause that alone should be the trigger for eating, but not "too" hungry. I couldn't and wouldn't want to do the plan Wanda is doing. But I'm a big believer in doing what works for you. 

What I have discovered for me is that the quality of hunger is different when I am eating just protein and fruits and vegetables vs. when I include refined carbs in my diet. Eating (and drinking) carbs makes you want to eat more carbs. And it feels more like an addictive craving than needing to refuel.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

If I feel like I need something extra after dinner I have a square or two of dark chocolate (less sugar so it doesn't spike your blood sugar) and / or some herbal tea.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> I figured out a while ago that no eating plan would work for me that included getting too hungry. Hungry, yes, 'cause that alone should be the trigger for eating, but not "too" hungry. I couldn't and wouldn't want to do the plan Wanda is doing. But I'm a big believer in doing what works for you.
> 
> What I have discovered for me is that the quality of hunger is different when I am eating just protein and fruits and vegetables vs. when I include refined carbs in my diet. Eating (and drinking) carbs makes you want to eat more carbs. And it feels more like an addictive craving than needing to refuel.


I have the same feeling about "drinking" carbs, and that includes alcohol. I think you get it too quickly and the body wants it even more.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

you described me to a tee. Carboholic. 

Well, it starts at the grocery store. There is no reason there should be "chips" in the house. Get one of those big cut veggie samplers with the little round of dip in the middle. Munch on that. Eat kim chi, radishes, carrot stix, celery. Eat nuts, seeds, etc. Maybe for a supper, substitute spaghetti squash for pasta. In lasagna, substitute thin sliced zuchinni layers for some of the pasta layers. 

If you need something sweet, take a piece of fruit (the fiber in the fruit will slow the uptake of the carbs). Rice--brown rice or wild rice only--never again let a grain of white rice into the house! 

If it has to be icecream, make it a no-sugar style. If it has to be a pie, make it a no-sugar-added pie. Jello--sugar free. Whipped cream--the type with no sugar. Sugar in coffee--substitute a sugar substitute.

Soda, substitute seltzer water with a hint of lime in it. Fruit juice...unless it is low carb, like a V8...don't do it.

Get the idea. you can have sweet stuff in your life...just not the junk sweet stuff you normally need. If you bull your way thru it for a month or so, your taste buds will change, and you will crave it less.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> you described me to a tee. Carboholic.
> 
> Well, it starts at the grocery store. There is no reason there should be "chips" in the house. Get one of those big cut veggie samplers with the little round of dip in the middle. Munch on that. Eat kim chi, radishes, carrot stix, celery. Eat nuts, seeds, etc. Maybe for a supper, substitute spaghetti squash for pasta. In lasagna, substitute thin sliced zuchinni layers for some of the pasta layers.
> 
> ...


Good info here. I'll add more: You can make pancakes using almond flour or coconut flour or both, along with sugar-free syrup. There are recipes online. Same with almond flour muffins.

If you absolutely need bread, use "Flat out wraps," or some other thin low-carb tortilla or wrap.

There's a little pocket-sized book called "Calorie King" or something like that, which gives carb info, along with calories, etc on things you buy at the grocery store, along with items at various chain restaurants. Handy to have with you when shopping or eating out.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm a Primal Blueprint believer as well.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nothing against paleo. XH has lost 30 or 40 lbs a couple of times on paleo. But I know I will never be successful on an eating plan where I have to exclude any type of food. I obsess over what I "can't" have. And...it's not worth my while to even have pancakes if I have to go out and buy weird (and expensive) ingredients like almond flour.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

firebelly1 said:


> Nothing against paleo. XH has lost 30 or 40 lbs a couple of times on paleo. But I know I will never be successful on an eating plan where I have to exclude any type of food. I obsess over what I "can't" have. And...it's not worth my while to even have pancakes if I have to go out and buy weird (and expensive) ingredients like almond flour.


I agree! If I have to go searching for strange ingredients, etc. forget it, it will not last.

My goal ideally would be to simply exercise as much as I can..and eat less (25% less). I think I am going to do that but pay attn. to carb intake and simply choose better more filling carbs. i.e. bread with at least 3 grams of fibre per serving, All Bran cereal, etc.

There is a big called The Step Diet which basically suggests upping your steps per day and training yourself to eat less.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

firebelly1 said:


> Nothing against paleo. XH has lost 30 or 40 lbs a couple of times on paleo. But I know I will never be successful on an eating plan where I have to exclude any type of food. I obsess over what I "can't" have. And...it's not worth my while to even have pancakes if I have to go out and buy weird (and expensive) ingredients like almond flour.


What I like about eating a more natural diet (I won't call it 'paleo') is that you don't have to worry about calories or eating times. When you eat healthy food you can pretty much eat however much you want.

If cutting out certain foods makes it difficult for you to get past you have a couple options. One is to try to eat fairly strict during the week, and then friday night you phase out into eating whatever you want. Sunday night you start prepping yourself to eat healthy again for the next week. That way you're eating healthy almost 75% of the time.

You can use this to tell yourself, "I can have as much of X as I want on Saturday."

But honestly, it's always going to be better to eat healthy and cheat a little than not eat healthy at all.

Paleo and other natural diets aren't meant to be fads, they are a blueprint for eating healthy (lots of vegetables, cutting out processed foods). You will always be healthier when you eat more vegetables and cut out processed food and sugar.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

I tried everything. Researched it and still felt like I had no idea what I was doing. DH went paleo and I tried and couldn't stick to it. Still ate bread and every Friday morning at work someone would bring in morning tea and I'd have my fill of cake/muffins/biscuits/breads etc. I cut out all softdrinks but drank heaps of coffee. I stopped having sugar in it to try get off it but I just kept drinking it but enjoyed it less.... lol

I was just all over the place. So I went on a 12 week challenge, free, just had to sign up online. Got a weekly meal and exercise plan. Everything laid out for me. Just follow a plan. 6 weeks in and I'm doing great so far. It's a no brainer, and I love it. Perfect for someone who's sick of trying and not getting anywhere. 

Plus, I started drinking Crio Bru to get over my coffee addiction. Probably helps that it suppresses the appetite a little. With the regular schedule for meals (I had to put an alarm on my phone to remind me to have morning tea would you believe), I don't really get hungry.

First 4 weeks went something like this:

Exercise: Weights every other day, cardio twice a week
6 meals a day
Breakfast: Tea/coffee, rolled oats with protein powder and water OR natural yoghurt and protein powder OR eggs on 1 piece of wholemeal toast
Morning Tea: 8 almonds, 1 apple
Lunch: Salad, meat (like chicken, not processed meat), brown rice or sweet potato
Afternoon Tea: Protein shake after workout (with milk if after weights). I would add a bit of yoghurt with protein powder and berries if I was hungry.
Dinner: Vegies, meat/fish, sweet potato. Dessert was berries
After dinner: Protein shake on water

Next four weeks saw the carbs at dinner cut out altogether (no more potato), and no more piece of toast in the morning on egg day. Just scrambling them now and having them on their own.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

firebelly1 said:


> Nothing against paleo. XH has lost 30 or 40 lbs a couple of times on paleo. But I know I will never be successful on an eating plan where I have to exclude any type of food. I obsess over what I "can't" have. And...it's not worth my while to even have pancakes if I have to go out and buy weird (and expensive) ingredients like almond flour.


The two 500 cal days "intermittent fasting" will allow you to eat what you want and to reset your hunger and prove to you that you don't have to eat every day and if you do you don't have to eat a lot.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

COguy said:


> What I like about eating a more natural diet (I won't call it 'paleo') is that you don't have to worry about calories or eating times. When you eat healthy food you can pretty much eat however much you want.
> 
> If cutting out certain foods makes it difficult for you to get past you have a couple options. One is to try to eat fairly strict during the week, and then friday night you phase out into eating whatever you want. Sunday night you start prepping yourself to eat healthy again for the next week. That way you're eating healthy almost 75% of the time.
> 
> ...


For me having a cheat day doesn't work. I've tried that. I have a couple of cheat "moments" during the day where I have a couple of squares of dark chocolate or sugar-free pudding. I keep hard candies in my office and have one of those after lunch. But also, I plan meals with the idea that not only do they need to be nutritious, but they have to taste good. I steam fresh broccoli instead of microwaving frozen, for instance. Because what I've also learned about myself is that I need for my food to taste good most of the time, and I need a variety. If I force myself to eat ice berg lettuce every meal for a week I will HATE it. And there's ways of making healthy food enjoyable.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

It is a hard process. I have to relearn healthier habits..this is why I am just trying to incorporate some new ways of eating and to learn how to simply eat a little less every day combined with more exercise. 

I am working on paying less attention to fat grams and more to carbs. It is a learning process and it takes some planning out of meals, etc.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> It is a hard process. I have to relearn healthier habits..this is why I am just trying to incorporate some new ways of eating and to learn how to simply eat a little less every day combined with more exercise.
> 
> I am working on paying less attention to fat grams and more to carbs. It is a learning process and it takes some planning out of meals, etc.


Planning meals is the main ingredient in any attempt at loosing weight or gaining muscle.
A whole lot of people overlook this minute but important part of the formula.

Without planning your meals, it's impossible to stick to a plan.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Planning meals is the main ingredient in any attempt at loosing weight or gaining muscle.
> A whole lot of people overlook this minute but important part of the formula.
> 
> Without planning your meals, it's impossible to stick to a plan.


Absolutely...I am trying to undo years of bad eating habits...eating too close to bedtime, eating too much, all or nothing eating (if I eat a little of something I would consider "bad" using that as an excuse to blow the whole day).

Yep it is challenging but it has to be done or else it is so very easy to gain 10 lbs every year.


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Planning meals is the main ingredient in any attempt at loosing weight or gaining muscle.
> A whole lot of people overlook this minute but important part of the formula.
> 
> Without planning your meals, it's impossible to stick to a plan.


Just want to say "amen" to this. This is one of the habits that I think is key to losing weight and keeping it off. Plan your meals and snacks. Shop off your list. Don't buy anything that isn't on your list.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

The meal planning is key. My prep coach sends my meals to me each weekend. I shop on Saturday for the foods and prep a weeks worth of food on Sundays. It makes it very easy to have all food done and ready to heat/eat.

If you fail to plan, you plan to fail. That old saying is very true.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

I have an Oreo cookie addiction-(& anything w oreo in it)- 

I brought a family sized oreo cookie package and ice cream I nearly ate all of it by myself in 5 days.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

pidge70 said:


> Cookies taste better.....


Especially oreo's


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

highwood said:


> Do you think this is for real? I have noticed over the last number of years that I love my carbs..especially bread and potatoes. I was thinking about this last night as I analyzed my food from yesterday...at lunch I had no protein in my lunch then I had no snack in the afternoon so was starving before supper.


You'll learn by fasting that hunger is not "real", at least "hunger" that most of us feel and it can subside. "Hunger" is a trained response by the body. So your body controls you or you control it...



highwood said:


> I was planning on making a stir fry but while making it I was munching down on chips and dip as well as a couple of slices of bread and butter. Then I had my stir fry (I noticed that when I ate my stirfry that I concentrate more on the veggies and rice and do not eat that much of the chicken) and about two hours later I had a couple of slices of bread again with peanut butter slathered on them, becuase I did not feel satisfied from supper.


You don't have to eat protein like a body builder. The premise of todays low carb thing is that people haven't worried about carbs they worried about fat, when carbs are powerful forms of energy which are stored as fat if you don't use them. If your not a pro athelete or working in a 100% physical labor your probably eating too much.

Alternatively, you shouldn't eat until your "satisfied", you should eat until your body has what it needs. Not what it tells you it needs or wants, what you know it needs.



highwood said:


> This is ridiculous..carbs are my whole focus. People say protein fills them up I feel like carbs is what I need to be filled up.


Are you a marathon runner? Do you work 100% physical labor? What about pro athelete? IF you do not train several hours a day of physical labor I can almost guarantee you are getting TOO MANY carbs like a majority of the country.



highwood said:


> However I think my lack of protein is what i need to get more of but becuase I don't I turn to heavy carbs..it is kind of a vicious cycle.


Can you control it or let it control you? That's what it boils down to. You don't have to eat super low carb, but you probably should alter your diet to provide your body the energy requirements it needs. And not the energy requirement it needs to be 30-50 lbs over weight or more, but the energy requirement it really needs for your workload and a good body size on you. For most people it probably is less than what you eat.



highwood said:


> I did take a quiz online about carb addiction and answered yes to most of the questions...


Acceptance is the first step in the right direction.



highwood said:


> I have been trying to lose 30 lbs and cannot seem to sustain motivation to do it...I keep telling myself that I am weak and lazy and unmotivated. I like chips/fastfood/bread/potatoes, etc. etc. I feel tired and lazy during the day especially after lunch...I do exercise about 3 times per week I go for hour long walks/hikes with the dog.


This hour long hikes is great, keep that up. Stop "trying" to lose the 30 lbs and lose it. Adjust your diet and add more excersize to accomplish the mission. Drink more water and eat less food. Do not eat due to your current "hunger" setting, give your body the amount of energy it needs.

Perhaps start your diet off by a water fast or intermittent fast. It will reset your hunger levels and teach you that your old "hungry" was greed by your body.

Stop telling yourself you are weak lazy and unmotivated. Become motivated to become strong. Start telling yourself you will do it. Stop thinking about it. Don't analyze it. Don't procastinate. Plan it and do it.





highwood said:


> ANy words of wisdom..anybody else experience this? I am thinking of ordering the carb addict book to read.
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!!


Pretty simple. You can start by cutting your carbs in half of what they are. Monitoring your portions and knowing how much you will eat. Stop drinking sodas and chips if you do, and perhaps one cheat day a week. Not 4 or 5, but one. Add in 2 or so more excersize days even if it's just walking.

Drink more water. Drink less fruit juices and flavored beverages other than tea.

Stop making excuses. Stop analyzing why you are not doing it, why you feel this way or that way, and instead, just start doing what you are supposed to be doing.

You will succeed.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

By the way, If I were in your shoes I would drop more than the 30 lbs you really want off of you, because there will be some bounce back at the end. Adjust your diet and excersize to lose perhaps 35-40 lbs. And then set it up with some hard and fast rules that allow you to maintain the 30 lbs you want off.

Our weights all can run up with an excess of one form or another. Thing with these carb addictions is the more you have, the more your body thinks it needs. Especially ones that raise blood sugar really quickly. That "feeling" can become addictive and cause you to eat even more carbs.

I was also going to say while you are knocking weight off, to shoot for 10-15 hours of physical activity in the week.

For your life plan 3-5 hrs a week of even non excersize activity where you are moving around, like you walking your dog.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

highwood, if you decide to go for fasting, let me know, and I can give you few tips how to "cheat" the first few times, before you'll get used to it

it is worth it! you'll stop being slave to your cravings and will find it very empowering.
watch that movie


----------

